# Touche Pomme clavier



## bigeon (11 Mars 2005)

Mon iBook G4 a l'une de ses touches qui s'est détachée, sans apparament se casser, mais, honte sur moi, je suis incapable de la refixer à sa place ... C'est bien peu de choses,à coté des drames que ceertains d'entre vous connaissent, mais ça me prends la tête, que vous ne pouvez pas savoir. Dois je le ramener à la FNAC, et vont ils me garder mon bijou quelques jours pour ÇA ? Je flippe ...


----------



## bigeon (12 Mars 2005)

Pour revenir au pb de touche qui saute sur un Ibook G4, crois bien que j'ai reussi après 2h de prise de tête, et grace au lien en question. Mais ce fut galère, et si c'est un problème qui n'atteint pas les sommets du flashage de je ne sais quelle CG.

Mais merci qd même au Forum, car le lien que j'y ai trouvé m'a permis de réparer ce micro problème en quelques méga heures. J'ai encore les mains qui tremblent.

Les messages privés servent aussi a s'expliquer...


----------



## bigeon (12 Mars 2005)

J'ai retrouvé le lien pour ceux qui ont des touches de clavier qui se barrent sur leur iBook , et ça aide, même si ça n'est pas exactement le même clavier :
http://www.sterpin.net/clipsagetouche.htm


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (8 Avril 2005)

bigeon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé le lien pour ceux qui ont des touches de clavier qui se barrent sur leur iBook , et ça aide, même si ça n'est pas exactement le même clavier :
> http://www.sterpin.net/clipsagetouche.htm


Hihi, très bon lien


----------

